# Bee Problem!! At least I think so...



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

subbing


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is a wasp nest, you can get some wasp spray and spray the nest when you see the wasp go in. If you've never used the spray make sure you have any windows open to allow the air to circulate. The spray has a horrible smell and is very toxic. Once the wasp or wasps have died you can safely remove the nest and dispose of the little wasp carcasses in a container so that other animals like birds can't get ahold of the poisoned insects and become sick themselves.

As a side note, bees are beneficial and it would be best to have a company come remove any from your property rather than kill them. You could even look up local beekeepers who might be interested in saving the bees. Bees are dying off quickly (at least in the US, not sure about other countries) and it's best to move them rather than kill them.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

WOW .. that is some nest. The wasp nest around here are honey comb looking. 
I think I would call that a hornet nest, even though wasp are a type of hornet. 
that is deadly looking...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup - that's wasps / hornets. We get them around here all the time. Spraying is your best option. If you do it in the evening, night or early morning when it's cooler out they are a little bit slower at that time of the day and everyone should be home. 

Spray and take it down. Squish well. Wear leather gloves just in case. You likely just have one guy hanging out there right now and no one else will come back to build in the same spot.

Actually, MDH just squishes those little nests without bothering to spray, but he's like superman or something! LOL


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Spray foam insulation. Wait until dark when the wasps are all in there then squirt the foam into the hole. It doesn't take much since it expands rapidly. Leave the nest for a few day before moving it altho no harm now since all the wasps will be dead.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Saddlebag, the nest is tiny - golfball size. You'd barely have time to pull the trigger on spray foam!  But, that is an excellent idea for larger nests. I'm going to keep that in mind.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I was told by an entimology professer that if it looks like paper - it's a yellow jacket nest. Mom learned that lesson last year


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep, get a can of wasp spray and spray it at night. It shoots far and a BUNCH comes out at once and if it's on the ceiling it'll drip so stand far away. Don't feel bad, wasps are mean and can sting repeatedly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I know wasps are mean!! I have been stung many a time -__-

Thanks for all the advice  Last time we had a wasps nest it was quite big so we used this powder stuff around it that they took into the next with them and killed them. I wasn't sure what these tiny nests were though. I have a feeling on closer inspection, it might be a hornet next :-/

I can hear buzzing occasionally from behind the tack room but haven't seen anything for a while. We will have to see what happens!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

That looks like the start of a hornet nest. Best time to get it down is at night. We use the hornet spray. I have seen old timers use gasoline but not safe in a barn. Every nest I see starting of any kind I get it before the bees do take over... Good luck Be safe!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I see those wasps nest here occasionally, last time was on the side of the garage. I sprayed it all apart with a garden hose.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I think I saw a wasp today. Looked like a normal wasp, not a hornet! My dad is going to look tomorrow. There are now 4 (that I can see) tiny nests.


----------

